# Full bluetooth functionality (phonebook transfer) with verizon's Moto e815!



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Great news! I lost my Moto v710 this weekend... that $200 mistake actually made my weekend...

I have an 2001 325i with the Advanced Autovations BT retrofit kit, which has the 522 module. With my v710 (.40 software), the phone would pair with the car, and everything worked OK, except the address book would not transfer... Anyhow, I'd toyed with the idea of seeing if i could have the Moto BT/Assist combo unit retrofitted into my car--just so I could have address book capabilities... Turns out I don't need to...

When I got to Verizon yesterday, they were out of stock on the v710, but had a bunch of Moto e815's (the update to the v710). The e815's are supposed to be sent back to Moto to fix a software issue with the streaming video service. Since I could care less about this service, I convinced them to sell me one of the "defective" e815s (they said I could just come back next month for the software update anyhow).

So&#8230; I went to pair my 522 BT-only module with the e815, and voila! My phonebook transfers! Still no OBEX file transfer, BUT who cares now! Full BT functionality with my bimmer and Verizon!

Here's the e815 btw:
http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=663

PS: The e815 has the exact same dimensions as the v710&#8230; Which means it uses the same docking cradle.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

here are the pics


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

sna77 said:


> here are the pics


 :thumbup:


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

How do you like the phone?


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

willpooted said:


> How do you like the phone?


So far its basically the same as the v710 (which i liked, except for a few things). most notabel difference id the external wallpaper now is the same as the phones internal wallpaer, so it can be modified...


----------



## SanDiegoShaun (Jul 24, 2003)

Just got the Motorola E815 and it works great with the car. 

I have a 2005 330CI with Assist and it worked perfect out of the box. The address book transfered and it worked great.

I do have a question, when I make a call it seems to always be on the handsfree, how do I switch back to just using the phone up to my ear or even the Bluetooth Hands free ear piece?


----------



## bmvguyE39 (Jul 12, 2005)

This is great news as I am picking up my Bluetooth retrofit kit tomorrow for install over the weekend. I was at Verizon today and selected the e815. I hope it works as well when I'm finished with the install.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

SanDiegoShaun said:


> Just got the Motorola E815 and it works great with the car.
> 
> I have a 2005 330CI with Assist and it worked perfect out of the box. The address book transfered and it worked great.
> 
> I do have a question, when I make a call it seems to always be on the handsfree, how do I switch back to just using the phone up to my ear or even the Bluetooth Hands free ear piece?


Simple, press the menu button (middle button on top) and select "disconnect bluetooth"


----------



## SanDiegoShaun (Jul 24, 2003)

When I do that it seems to try to reconnect back to the car within seconds... Let's say that works and you keep it for automatically reconnecting to the car how would you switch back to the car when you wanted to make a handsfree call. Also how can you use your wireless headset?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

How much was that Bluetooth kit? 

And does it use the buttons on the steering wheel? 

Does it display numbers on your stereo? 

Does it use the built in Mic and the car speakers?


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

SanDiegoShaun said:


> When I do that it seems to try to reconnect back to the car within seconds... Let's say that works and you keep it for automatically reconnecting to the car how would you switch back to the car when you wanted to make a handsfree call. Also how can you use your wireless headset?


Yeah, I just noticed that happens in my 552 BT module, but not my 522 module...

Instead of "disconnect BT," use "Change Audio device" or something like that. that worked for me.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

SpeedFreak! said:


> How much was that Bluetooth kit?
> 
> And does it use the buttons on the steering wheel?
> 
> ...


BT kit for an 01 = $600
BT kit for 02+ = $350 or so
Number / address book displayed on radio
Uses built in mic and speakers in car.

Look at pics here:

www.bigpatsfans.com/bt/bluetooth.htm


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Just got my e815 last weekend-- really like it (though, I upgraded from a Startac so most things would have been nice).

Anyone look into the Motorola bluetooth car-kit? It was in a verizon brochure and listed for ~ $199 (excluding install charges).

http://motorola.digitalriver.com/se...e&SiteID=motostor&productID=36081800&Env=BASE


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

sunilsf said:


> Just got my e815 last weekend-- really like it (though, I upgraded from a Startac so most things would have been nice).
> 
> Anyone look into the Motorola bluetooth car-kit? It was in a verizon brochure and listed for ~ $199 (excluding install charges).
> 
> http://motorola.digitalriver.com/se...e&SiteID=motostor&productID=36081800&Env=BASE


You could do that one... but I think you'd be happier with a hard-wired kit. Check out the install i did in my friend's 99 328i:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89517


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

sna77 said:


> You could do that one... but I think you'd be happier with a hard-wired kit. Check out the install i did in my friend's 99 328i:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89517


Okay, but that bypasses the bluetooth aspect, right?
I'd prefer to go bluetooth as it seems pretty good so far and the Moto kit is $170 plus install (the option you mentioned is $150 + install so cost is roughly the same).


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

sna77 said:


> BT kit for an 01 = $600
> BT kit for 02+ = $350 or so
> Number / address book displayed on radio
> Uses built in mic and speakers in car.
> ...


Thank You... :thumbup:


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

sunilsf said:


> Okay, but that bypasses the bluetooth aspect, right?
> I'd prefer to go bluetooth as it seems pretty good so far and the Moto kit is $170 plus install (the option you mentioned is $150 + install so cost is roughly the same).


hard wired gives you better sound quality, and a more reliable signal, plus external antenna...


----------



## sigjrhbmw (Aug 3, 2005)

*Hack to get OBEX on the E815*

www.inetron.com gives directions on how to turn on OBEX in the E815. I did it and can move files to my PC and vice versa over the BT connection. It had no affect on anything else.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

yeah, thats correct... i did that too... there are 2 things here: OBEX (file transfer) and OPP (object push). Object push is what allows phone book transfer--this is what Verizon had issues with before with BT car kits, etc... On the 710 they essentially disabled BT altogether so it wasnt an option... With the e815, enabling OPP left the door open to hack the SEEM to enable OBEX...


----------



## sigjrhbmw (Aug 3, 2005)

*E815 and Pauses*

Has anyone gotten the car to send pauses to the phone? Mine sends a 7 for the p. I have a 2006 325I Sedan with NAV and Voice Command.


----------

